# Embarassing Confession



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I was SO sure that getting my Nikon 3200, the extra 55-300 mm lens, wide angle, telephoto, and all the other "goodies" would be just what I needed to take better pictures and more of them.

I must confess that I was totally wrong. 

Invariably, I end up grabbing my little Canon PowerShot ELPH 100 HS instead.  
The point-and-shoot with the zoom lens is compact and easy. 
It doesn't scare the birds and is easy to stick in my pocket if I'm going out.

I feel guilty for spending so much money and never using my Nikon and accessories.
Any ideas on how I can better motivate myself to do so?*


----------



## Budgiekeet (Mar 4, 2012)

Practice, practice, practice. Go on a walk and take only your 5200 and one lens. Practice with that. Become familar with the "iso triangle". Put your 5200 on "A" apeture mode and take pictures. You will catch on quickly I am sure. When you get a nice shot with your 5200 you can easily crop the pictures with out losing quality.


----------



## Cheeno (Nov 10, 2010)

I use a small Canon myself, Deb. They're so handy, versatile, and they take pretty good shots. But if you want guarantees, I'd say it's your new gear will do the trick. I'd love to have that sort of tech. Some day.... hoto: As for motivation, I suppose it's really down to time and patience - setting yourself into a comfy spot to wait for those magic moments to arrive. If your fids see you approaching with a big contraption, it's no surprise they run off, but giving yourself a broader platform to work from, time-wise, would definitely work better. No harm trying.


----------



## Birding (Oct 10, 2013)

Maybe take a photography class at the local community college? That could help you learn to use your Nikon to the best of its potential! Plus, you could photograph your bird for the assignments and share the pics with us


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Just take photos of anything and everything you lay eyes on

One of my brothers is also a hardcore camera aficionado and he even collects vintage cameras that serve little use now. But he is a professional photographer, so its rather ****ing. He also takes many fine photos of all his material belongings like his watch collection and model cars.


----------



## Cozette (Jun 10, 2013)

FaeryBee said:


> *I was SO sure that getting my Nikon 5200, the extra 55-300 mm lens, wide angle, telephoto, and all the other "goodies" would be just what I needed to take better pictures and more of them.
> 
> I must confess that I was totally wrong.
> 
> ...


I know what you mean. I think I have the same little camera as you!


----------



## Nuts4Birdies (Nov 25, 2012)

Maybe set it up on a tripod in the bird room so it is handy and ready for great closeups when the birds out out of their cages. 

I recently sold my nicer Canon Powershot for a few hundred $$ and bought a $60 little pocket camera like your Elph for the exact same reason. I took fewer pictures because I didn't want to get it out and I had to be more protective of it because it was fancy.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

I think you have been given some great advice. I really like Cara's suggestion of having it set up. Now lets get it in gear Deborah...or someone might have to go drill instructor on you...


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

my brother bought a Nikon D3200 and he is practicing A LOT. He doesn't take the camera off his hands! He takes amazing outdoor photos as well as my budgies, plants, etc. There are a lot of effects that can add a lot to your photos! It's only a decision, try out your camera and you'll see that you'll love the photos!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Deb. I have a Cyber -Shot Sony DSC-HX300 50x Opticial and digital..1080Hd My Camera only cost me $700 I am still learning with mine i use superior auto and the intelligent auto to take photos but i try out different settings to see what is good i take bad photos and some are alright there is a setting where you can set it so it will take 10 photos at once you are bound to get a good photo out of that setting i have this..Oh and 21.9 Megapixels Oh when i first got this camera last year in June it scared me to as i had no idea on how to use it till the shop owner showed me where the settings were well some of them i had to fiddle and fine the rest i love the wide screen shots they are fun to take.. You need to practice practice and practice... In a few weeks i am taking leasons so i can get better at using my camera and also going to take up bird watching and join a group soon it looks interesting it is to take my mind of other things.. Indi use to be scared of my new camera but he has got use to it now your birds will get use to your camera Keep trying and don't give up we look forward to your finished product of your beautiful photos that you take...


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Thanks for all the great suggestions, everyone. 
You've given me the "push" I needed. *


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

More Skippy pix, more Skippy pix!

Hey Deb, why not do a calender of Skippy. I'd buy it


----------



## KiwiRio (Mar 23, 2014)

I have a Nikon 3100 that I got in January, I do a photo a day to keep me motivated. No matter what I bring my camera out every day and take a photo of something. Most of the time it's the animals in my home. Or if I go for a walk I bring it with me. Sometimes I'll just take a photo of dinner, or I bought new dinner plates the other day so I took a photo of that. It only takes a few minutes but I make sure I do it. I also would recommend learning to shoot manual.


----------

